# New truck



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

just bought a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 not to bad for an 18 year olds business


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

the worst thing is the crew cab but its a huge step up from my 97 ford


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

along with huge payments...


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

What type of pusher is going on the front ?


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ouch quad cab,,,but still a sweet ride. Nice work .


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice truck, hows the Hemi push that...? Post some MPGs on it.


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

a fisher x blade ss from my old truck is getting switched over right now im getting about 14 mpg while hauling my trailer the payments are the killer but i still love the truck


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Completesnow;1044338 said:


> just bought a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 not to bad for an 18 year olds business


NIce bro, I just bought my first duramax and I'm only 17 !!!!!!!, what plow are you gonna put on it ?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Completesnow;1044407 said:


> a Fisher X-Blade SS from my old truck is getting switched over


That's a great decision IMO. My uncle has a 2003 Dodge 2500 with a 8' Boss Trip Edge and it plows wicked good. He is going to buy somthing newer with in a year or so, probly another Dodge 2500.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet truck for a Dodge.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

the only good thing about payments is you wont be lazy... its like an alarm clock. you have to get up and work to make the payment. take care of it an 10 years later it will still be a great truck. 

those new 6.7's like to be worked.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I expected worse, thats good for a Hemi in a 3/4 ton. Got a friend wit same body configuration, believe and 05 and he gets 10 if he's lucky! Nice truck!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;1044549 said:


> those new 6.7's like to be worked.


I'm pretty sure it's gas. Id guess that truck with the Cummins in it would have been way out of his price range.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh I missed that. I didnt see it was a Hemi. 
Well its still a nice truck.

The new ones are out of alot of peoples price range. 
$62 000 here in Canada.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Completesnow;1044407 said:


> the payments are the killer but i still love the truck


thats a nice truck - but a kid right out of high school dropping that kind of money and getting into those big payments on a brand new truck? you're better off than I was at that age, or maybe not as afraid of debt as I am. anyone would love a brand new truck, but sometimes you gotta deprive yourself of the really nice stuff early on, no matter how much you love it. but if you can swing it, more power to you. good luck with it and take good care of it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RCsLawncare;1044560 said:


> I expected worse, thats good for a Hemi in a 3/4 ton. Got a friend wit same body configuration, believe and 05 and he gets 10 if he's lucky! Nice truck!!!


I'm averaging 16mpg in mine. Show me a gas 3/4 ton getting better mpgs- they are all about the same.

Nice rig, it'll make you work for it!


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

My buddy bought a brnad new 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 with the Cummins. He had it special ordered and he paid $54,000 for it. Ill try to get some pics up of it today.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

plowguy43;1044640 said:


> I'm averaging 16mpg in mine. Show me a gas 3/4 ton getting better mpgs- they are all about the same.
> 
> Nice rig, it'll make you work for it!


Wow, thats good milage. I was considering one at one point. hows your tranny in that years. I take it much better than the previous? and is it the same tranny in the 1500s mated to the Hemi, or a different one? Thanks and nice looking rig!!


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

linckeil;1044627 said:


> thats a nice truck - but a kid right out of high school dropping that kind of money and getting into those big payments on a brand new truck? you're better off than I was at that age, or maybe not as afraid of debt as I am. anyone would love a brand new truck, but sometimes you gotta deprive yourself of the really nice stuff early on, no matter how much you love it. but if you can swing it, more power to you. good luck with it and take good care of it.


at 16 i started my LLC and now i have over 65 lawn accounts 25 are commerical and two trucks and one back up a 2001 Bobcat and 3 trailers when i was 16 all i had was my 97 Gmc 1500 and a push so i have come along way and the payments are still tough but they dont scare me and the payments on the dodge are less then the reapir bills i will start to get on my ford and my Gmc and i get the secuirty of it lasting anthor thing is that when i show up to an Estimate in my Dodge i dont look like the naghborhood kid


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

Mark13;1044579 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's gas. Id guess that truck with the Cummins in it would have been way out of his price range.


i had the choice between my truck and a cummins one and the price was a grand differnent after incentives but it did not have the heated mirrors and it was dark blue and the color looked like crap and also around the area i plow and landscape there are not many gas stations that sell Diesel


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice truck and best of luck with it 



p.s. who co-signed for ya????:


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

you bought a brand new truck with a gas engine..........?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

musclecarboy;1044727 said:


> you bought a brand new truck with a gas engine..........?


What's wrong with doing that? I got by with a small block gas for 4yrs, now that I've got my dmax idk if I could go back to gas. But a newer gas motor will do anything I would need along with most other people's needs.

And if the truck is starting and stopping all day between plowing/lawn accounts the diesel vs gas difference goes out the window. I'd go with gas in that situation.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1044738 said:


> And if the truck is starting and stopping all day between plowing/lawn accounts the diesel vs gas difference goes out the window. I'd go with gas in that situation.


Actually it dosent, I had a 06 half ton vortec last year, pulling a 16' landscape trailer with only 1 or two mowers (a walker and walkbehind) with a 120L tank and it would get 500km/tank TOPS.... This year with a 09 Duramax with only a 90L tank, Pulling 3 Mowers(walker, 66" hustler and walkbehind on the same trailer) + the air conditioning on full tilt and it gets roughly 500 km/tank and the tank is 30L less + im pulling more weight + im running the a/c on the same maintenance route.... Thats a HUGE savings EVERY WEEK... Do the math on that one

Once you've owned a diesel gas engines are simply stupid


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

linckeil;1044627 said:


> thats a nice truck - but a kid right out of high school dropping that kind of money and getting into those big payments on a brand new truck? You're better off than i was at that age, or maybe not as afraid of debt as i am. Anyone would love a brand new truck, but sometimes you gotta deprive yourself of the really nice stuff early on, no matter how much you love it. But if you can swing it, more power to you. Good luck with it and take good care of it.


high risk=higher reward

lower risk=lower reward


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RCsLawncare;1044652 said:


> Wow, thats good milage. I was considering one at one point. hows your tranny in that years. I take it much better than the previous? and is it the same tranny in the 1500s mated to the Hemi, or a different one? Thanks and nice looking rig!!


Thanks! I'm not sure if its the programmer mixed with the intake and exhaust but I've been doing pretty good considering my old Dakota got the same mileage.

In 2002 Dodge switch the tranny over to a 545RFE (was actually a 45RFE 4 speed with overdrive) 5 speed tranny. Its been a solid tranny, leaps and bounds better than the old 46,47,48RE tranny's that gave them a bad name.

They only start to fail if you add a ton of power to the engines, but at that point which tranny doesn't?

Yes its the same tranny as the 1500's, and the Dakota, Grand Cherokee V8's, Durango V8's.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

musclecarboy;1044727 said:


> you bought a brand new truck with a gas engine..........?


With all the EGR crap on Diesels nowadays I can't really blame him. Plus it has 380+HP and over 400lbs of torque, I'm sure it'll move along just fine.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

FuturePilot4u;1044776 said:


> high risk=higher reward
> 
> lower risk=lower reward


I'm not getting into an argument over if he should or should not have bought a brand new truck, that is none of my business, however, explain to me and everyone else here how he is getting a higher "reward" driving a 2010 dodge then he would be driving a well maintained 2007 truck? He could have saved 10 - 15k on the initial investment, you can see that as profit and there for "reward". I grew up with the standard "a penny saved is a penny made".

And again, I'm not say he should not have bought the new truck only he knows that he could or shouldn't have..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point. I'm in the same thinking as you, but everybody likes a different flavor of ice cream..


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

good looking truck, im glad to see there are other younger people out there buying new stuff like this.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

plowguy43;1044777 said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure if its the programmer mixed with the intake and exhaust but I've been doing pretty good considering my old Dakota got the same mileage.
> 
> In 2002 Dodge switch the tranny over to a 545RFE (was actually a 45RFE 4 speed with overdrive) 5 speed tranny. Its been a solid tranny, leaps and bounds better than the old 46,47,48RE tranny's that gave them a bad name.
> 
> ...


By Intake, do you mean the cold air kit? Iv been looking at some, just the trannys worried me, but I might go look at one then.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

Pennings Garden;1044782 said:


> I'm not getting into an argument over if he should or should not have bought a brand new truck, that is none of my business, however, explain to me and everyone else here how he is getting a higher "reward" driving a 2010 dodge then he would be driving a well maintained 2007 truck? He could have saved 10 - 15k on the initial investment, you can see that as profit and there for "reward". I grew up with the standard "a penny saved is a penny made".
> 
> And again, I'm not say he should not have bought the new truck only he knows that he could or shouldn't have..


i guess everyone should buy a used well maintained vehicle, why bother making new ones....


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

FuturePilot4u;1044808 said:


> i guess everyone should buy a used well maintained vehicle, why bother making new ones....


Again I'm not debating what truck he should have bought, I just did not agree with the statement made by you, that's why I asked you to explain it, explain to me how he is making more money ("big reward") because he bought that specific truck.

Dude, I understand why he wants a brand new truck, so do I, but that doesn't make it the best choice financially. But I'll say it for the 4th time, I'm not here to debate what is the best choice for him, nobody knows that but him...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Chrisxl64;1044366 said:


> Ouch quad cab,,,but still a sweet ride. Nice work .


Thats not a Quad Cab thats a crew Cab there is a difference now with the new body.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

FuturePilot4u;1044776 said:


> high risk=higher reward
> 
> lower risk=lower reward


excellent point. i didn't think of that. i'm gonna head to the dealer tommorow to buy a brand new truck then have it gold plated. maybe get some diamond encrusted rims too.

will it do the same work for the same money my as my current truck? it sure will, but at a much higher risk, which will undoubtedly equate to a higher reward.

thanks for the economics 101 lesson....


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

linckeil;1044832 said:


> excellent point. i didn't think of that. i'm gonna head to the dealer tommorow to buy a brand new truck then have it gold plated. maybe get some diamond encrusted rims too.
> 
> will it do the same work for the same money my as my current truck? it sure will, but at a much higher risk, which will undoubtedly equate to a higher reward.
> 
> thanks for the economics 101 lesson....


you guys must be mistaking risk for (money)....


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

well i put 20k down out of my checking account from last years season and i can pay it off it a year so in a year so the payments are not too bad and i looked at the used trucks but the warrenty was not as good and for me it was a better financial decision it got me 3 commerical plowing acounts also


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

FuturePilot4u;1044837 said:


> you guys must be mistaking risk for (money)....


No! seriously, I asked twice, explain your statement! how is he going to make more more money with that truck?


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Completesnow;1044839 said:


> well i put 20k down out of my checking account from last years season and i can pay it off it a year so in a year it will be nice


Believe me, I'm not knocking you. You saved for the truck and like it, more power to to you, good for you! I bought a new luxury car for my wife this spring, I, just like you saved for it.

My point is just that that truck is a luxury, and will serve you well mind you, but when people start claiming that you can make more money in a brand new truck then in a well maintain used truck, that is what i disagree with! It gives me the feeling that we, as adults that have been in business for some years, on this site, are teaching the younger new commers that they should invest really big and buy new trucks, new big trailers and mowers because only then you are guaranteed to make allot of money


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Pennings Garden;1044841 said:


> explain your statement! how is he going to make more more money with that truck?


I don't think that's what he said.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

cubicinches;1044848 said:


> I don't think that's what he said.


Quote:
Originally Posted by linckeil 
thats a nice truck - but a kid right out of high school dropping that kind of money and getting into those big payments on a brand new truck? You're better off than i was at that age, or maybe not as afraid of debt as i am. Anyone would love a brand new truck, but sometimes you gotta deprive yourself of the really nice stuff early on, no matter how much you love it. But if you can swing it, more power to you. Good luck with it and take good care of it.

high risk=higher reward

lower risk=lower reward

I think that is exactly what he was saying....??? right?


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

Pennings Garden;1044845 said:


> Believe me, I'm not knocking you. You saved for the truck and like it, more power to to you, good for you! I bought a new luxury car for my wife this spring, I, just like you saved for it.
> 
> My point is just that that truck is a luxury, and will serve you well mind you, but when people start claiming that you can make more money in a brand new truck then in a well maintain used truck, that is what i disagree with! It gives me the feeling that we, as adults that have been in business for some years, on this site, are teaching the younger new commers that they should invest really big and buy new trucks, new big trailers and mowers because only then you are guaranteed to make allot of money


really i do appreacte the comments and i also understand where you are coming from and also i really respect your points and am glad for the feedback and i know your not judging my choice but are just trying to give me feedback which i like im always up to talking to people that have been in business longer cuse i am still new at it no matter how many jobs i have i still learn something new everyday


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

This dude... FuturePilot4u, said this....



FuturePilot4u;1044776 said:


> high risk=higher reward
> 
> lower risk=lower reward


Then he said this...



FuturePilot4u;1044837 said:


> you guys must be mistaking risk for (money)....


To which you responded...



Pennings Garden;1044841 said:


> No! seriously, I asked twice, explain your statement! how is he going to make more more money with that truck?


My point being, I didn't see where he said anyone is going to make more money with a specific truck. Thus, I don't think his point is directed specifically at money.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

cubicinches;1044855 said:


> My point being, I didn't see where he said anyone is going to make more money with a specific truck. Thus, I don't think his point is directed specifically at money.


"risk and reward" is typically used in a financial context, and this situation is no exception. if futurepilot is not implying that a new, more expensive vehicle will earn you more money, than what is he saying? what other logical conclusion can one assume based on his "higher risk, higher reward" statement in this context?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

linckeil;1044879 said:


> "risk and reward" is typically used in a financial context, and this situation is no exception. if futurepilot is not implying that a new, more expensive vehicle will earn you more money, than what is he saying? what other logical conclusion can one assume based on his "higher risk, higher reward" statement in this context?


I guess unitil he comes back on here and further explains his statement, we don't really know. It was his statement, not mine. I was literally just pointing out exactly what was said... and, so far, that wasn't that anyone would make more money with a newer truck. Hopefully, he can clear things up for you... it doesn't really matter to me. 

It's funny how a thread about a guys nice new truck always turns into an argument about money. Lawnmower/plow guy envy...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

cubicinches;1044883 said:


> I guess unitil he comes back on here and further explains his statement, we don't really know. It was his statement, not mine. I was literally just pointing out exactly what was said... and, so far, that wasn't that anyone would make more money with a newer truck. Hopefully, he can clear things up for you... it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> It's funny how a thread about a guys nice new truck always turns into an argument about money. Lawnmower/plow guy envy...


there's no envy whatsoever - i wonder where you came up with that? a new truck is great, everyone would like one. more power to the guys that can afford one. its the misinformation that i'm commenting on. high risk, high reward does not pan out in this situation and is not applicable. worse yet, it will lead those new to the business to beleive that they need all the newest equipment to maximize profits. thats my only concern, otherwise i give koodos to an 18 year old who can put 20G down on a new truck. hes doing something right and is off to a hell of a start toward a successful business.

but if futurepilot can clear up his comments, then there would be no reason for anyone to simply restate verbatim what he said, but if his comment wasn't in regards to money, i'm still at a loss for what was implied.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

linckeil;1044893 said:


> worse yet, it will lead those new to the business to beleive that they need all the newest equipment to maximize profits. *thats my only concern*


Very noble of you to be concerned for him.

He's got two other trucks, a Bobcat, three trailers, 65 lawn accounts... 25 of which are commercial, he just bought a 2010 Dodge and put $20k down on it.

Good thing you're looking out for him. We don't want him to be misled by that high risk/high reward thing.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

cubicinches;1044897 said:


> Very noble of you to be concerned for him.
> 
> He's got two other trucks, a Bobcat, three trailers, 65 lawn accounts... 25 of which are commercial, he just bought a 2010 Dodge and put $20k down on it.
> 
> Good thing you're looking out for him. We don't want him to be misled by that high risk/high reward thing.


nothing personal here friend. not sure why you are taking such offense? first i'm envious, now i'm noble and "looking out" for him. i guess you missed the point... i'll say it for the third time now - i give koodos to the original poster and wish him much success. but my recent posts have been about the comments made by future pilot - it has nothing to do with the original poster so i'm not sure why you would list out the OP's equipment and inform us how many accounts he has? how is that relevant to future pilot's risk/reward theory?

and for someone who claims "it really doesn't matter to me", you sure are posting a lot on the topic and taking this quite personally for some reason.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

That truck is going to suck for doing driveways, LOL. As for the Diesel vs Gas, I agree with the ERG stuff. We have 3 tow trucks all 2008 and newer and everyone has been in for ERG issues. Im glad my truck is old and I don't have to worry about erg's. Good luck with your business man.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

linckeil;1044906 said:


> nothing personal here friend. not sure why you are taking such offense? first i'm envious, now i'm noble and "looking out" for him. i guess you missed the point... i'll say it for the third time now - i give koodos to the original poster and wish him much success. but my recent posts have been about the comments made by future pilot - it has nothing to do with the original poster so i'm not sure why you would list out the OP's equipment and inform us how many accounts he has? how is that relevant to future pilot's risk/reward theory?
> 
> and for someone who claims "it really doesn't matter to me", you sure are posting a lot on the topic and taking this quite personally for some reason.


Your posts in reference to Futurepilots comments were speculative as to his actual point. Obviously, it is your opinion that his high risk/high reward theory is not accurate, if taken in the context that you did. I merely pointed out that your comments were only speculation until he further elaborates. You feel as if his comment must pertain to money, even though he never stated that, and even made a comment eluding to the fact that you were confusing risk and money. You further commented that your _only_ concern with such comments was that they were misleading to new business people. That further precipitated my comment as to the OP's list of equipment and solid cutomer base, meaning that he doesn't seem new, and wouldn't be misled that easily as he's obviously already taken some risks and realized some rewards... No?

That's all... nothing personal. And, it really _doesn't_ matter to me.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

cubicinches;1044914 said:


> Your posts in reference to Futurepilots comments were speculative as to his actual point. Obviously, it is your opinion that his high risk/high reward theory is not accurate, if taken in the context that you did. I merely pointed out that your comments were only speculation until he further elaborates. You feel as if his comment must pertain to money, even though he never stated that, and even made a comment eluding to the fact that you were confusing risk and money. You further commented that your _only_ concern with such comments was that they were misleading to new business people. That further precipitated my comment as to the OP's list of equipment and solid cutomer base, meaning that he doesn't seem new, and wouldn't be misled that easily as he's obviously already taken some risks and realized some rewards... No?
> 
> That's all... nothing personal. And, it really _doesn't_ matter to me.


you are correct - i did speculate that futurepilot's risk/reward theory was in refernce to money - there is no question there. you stated he did not mention money, so i simply posed the question as to what he was refering to - to which i was greeted with sarcastic comments about my "nobility".

but you have made a speculation as well. i said my concern over futurepilot's risk/reward theory is that it could mislead those new to the industry. now the OP has stated he's had his LLC and been running a business for 2 years now. yet you speculated i was referring to him and gave me a run down of his business. i was not (it was not stated nor implied). i clearly stated those "new" to the business. now when i speculate about what someone says, you are quick to correct. yet you speculate just the same.... No?


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

i love watching these cat fights over the web!


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

FuturePilot4u;1044948 said:


> i love watching these cat fights over the web!


Great your back!, now please explain for Risk/Reward statement and we can all let this go and wish the OP good luck with his new truck!


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey yall not to change the subject but i have a bussines question for you guys, today i had my new truck out with my bobcat and both my other trucks out with the dump and the other with the mowers i had the mowers pulled by my ford and the dump by my GMC but i had two guys *****ing and moaning that the Ford should be pulling the dump due to weight the guys with the GMC didnt have to do much but deliver 2 yards of mulch i mean not for nothing they could of put it all in the bed what would you do or tell the guys? Also one of the guys i told him twice not to text or talk on the phone while driving my truck and yet my guy driving the ford drove by him and he was text i want to fire him is that a legal excuse


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Progressive discipline is your friend. Allows you to illustrate a continued fail to perform within expected parameters, that is documented and signed by the employee.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Completesnow;1044338 said:


> just bought a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 not to bad for an 18 year olds business


not bad, but I know you didnt sign for it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Living proof that English classes are just a waste of time......


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

EGLC;1044981 said:


> not bad, but I know you didnt sign for it.


Why not? With 20k down most any bank would give him that loan. For first time buyers the rule of thumb is cosigner or 50% down. He put more than 50% down.

Congrats on your success, nice truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Completesnow;1044959 said:


> Hey yall not to change the subject but i have a bussines question for you guys, today i had my new truck out with my bobcat and both my other trucks out with the dump and the other with the mowers i had the mowers pulled by my ford and the dump by my GMC but i had two guys *****ing and moaning that the Ford should be pulling the dump due to weight the guys with the GMC didnt have to do much but deliver 2 yards of mulch i mean not for nothing they could of put it all in the bed what would you do or tell the guys? Also one of the guys i told him twice not to text or talk on the phone while driving my truck and yet my guy driving the ford drove by him and he was text i want to fire him is that a legal excuse


Wait what are the ford and GMC? 250/2500?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Completesnow;1044959 said:


> Hey yall not to change the subject but i have a bussines question for you guys, today i had my new truck out with my bobcat and both my other trucks out with the dump and the other with the mowers i had the mowers pulled by my ford and the dump by my GMC but i had two guys *****ing and moaning that the Ford should be pulling the dump due to weight the guys with the GMC didnt have to do much but deliver 2 yards of mulch i mean not for nothing they could of put it all in the bed what would you do or tell the guys? Also one of the guys i told him twice not to text or talk on the phone while driving my truck and yet my guy driving the ford drove by him and he was text i want to fire him is that a legal excuse


Every state is different, Ohio is a fire "at will" state. The corp i work for requires us to:
have a signed verbal warning
have a signed written warning
have a signed termination paper.

The main thing is to do the same thing everytime, you can't give someone 3 warnings in there file then randomly fire someone else without warning, you will lose in court. You need to check with your state to see what there rules are as well. Be consistant, if you ever get sued by an ex-employee it will save your butt.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Sweet truck fella. I took delivery of a 2010 Ram 2500 Back in March. It a crew cab Hemi like yours except I'm spoiled so I ordered the Laramie. I've owned them all including, but not limited too, a 2004 Cummins/2500 along with a 2008 F350 Superduty and I'll take my 2010 Ram over them all. 

My advice to you is change the engine oil and rear differential oil at 1,000 miles. This will flush out any wear in material from the engine and rear axle. With the reusable gasket on the rear diff it's a 30 minute job to do the axle. Once you've finished your first plow season change the transfer case and front axle. After that follow the owners manual for all other intervals. 

On a side note, I didn't care for the owners manual on DVD so I called Dodge and they sent me a paper version.

If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

show-n-go;1045032 said:


> Why not? With 20k down most any bank would give him that loan. For first time buyers the rule of thumb is cosigner or 50% down. He put more than 50% down.
> 
> Congrats on your success, nice truck.


Banks are extremely tight.....maybe with the 20k down they did. $20K is A LOT of $ to tie up when you're 18.

All I know is fall 2008 I was 18 and tried to put 10k down on a 36k truck WITH a cosigner and they said no way. And I opted for the 4yr payments over 5yr


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

EGLC;1045212 said:


> Banks are extremely tight.....maybe with the 20k down they did. $20K is A LOT of $ to tie up when you're 18.
> 
> All I know is fall 2008 I was 18 and tried to put 10k down on a 36k truck WITH a cosigner and they said no way. And I opted for the 4yr payments over 5yr


you co signer must have been a monkey


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang, I put zero down for mine and got it with no co-sign and for 4 years, that was when I was 19 too. But mine wasn't 36k either.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

2COR517;1045012 said:


> Living proof that English classes are just a waste of time......


Yo!

You ain't down wit the boomdiggity style o teh linguistics masters of the yutes today?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is awesome.

You all seem to know everything about this guy all the way down to whether or not a bank should lend to him.

Believe it or not, Some Credit unions lend money to their members when every other bank will not. 

Once again, Awesome truck! I'm thinking the sticker on that truck was just at $39,900, take at least $6000 off for rebates and dealer cash, your down to $33,900 plus your $20k deposit, and you should only have a note for about $13,900+ Tax, so $15k out the door. Depending on your term I can't see the payments being any higher than $300/month unless you have a loan for a year or two only. I can say this because I know everything about you and your financial's.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

REAPER;1045264 said:


> Yo!
> 
> You ain't down wit the boomdiggity style o teh linguistics masters of the yutes today?


Thanks for posting that. Pretty much my favorite movie. I think it has moved ahead of Planes, Trains, and Automobiles.

"I routinely apply the maximum allowable torqueage"


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

plowguy43;1045283 said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> You all seem to know everything about this guy all the way down to whether or not a bank should lend to him.
> 
> ...


Haha The sticker was 40,815 and after 20k down and i have no cosigner bc i have almost perfect score and i have a good amount of money saved from the past 3 years that i do not need one i have also talked to them the truck will be payed off in about a year my first payment is going to be close to 5 k due to the fact i do not like debt and want to pay it off quickly im also about to buy a 2005 2500 hd cash and sell my gmc 1500 due to the fact the GMC is 2 wd and i will need another plow truck this year and i don't want to make my dodge a crew truck yet  next year hopefully i will be able to get a bigger garage and hopefully office


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good deal man keep it up! 

But please tell me you didn't pay sticker?


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

Good looking ram, a fisher 8-8.5 X or HD or a boss 8-9ft trip edge would bring in lots of cabbage this winter


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Completesnow;1045348 said:


> Haha The sticker was 40,815 and after 20k down and i have no cosigner bc i have almost perfect score and i have a good amount of money saved from the past 3 years that i do not need one i have also talked to them the truck will be payed off in about a year my first payment is going to be close to 5 k due to the fact i do not like debt and want to pay it off quickly im also about to buy a 2005 2500 hd cash and sell my gmc 1500 due to the fact the GMC is 2 wd and i will need another plow truck this year and i don't want to make my dodge a crew truck yet  next year hopefully i will be able to get a bigger garage and hopefully office


i wanna know your tricks


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe more money for smaller work in his area? I know in the old town I lived in in Mass (Dedham) I could get $45 per push for a small 2 car driveway, Up in Maine $45 is good for a very long 2 car wide driveway in my Current Area. My personal driveway was $25 from a local when I first moved in and didn't have a plow yet- In mass it'd probably be a $50-$70 drive. Same goes for lawns, so maybe thats how?


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

All my lawns are about $55 in one of my areas which has about 40 lawns i can do in one day with a three man crew my other areas go for about $40 and i have a about 30 commerical properties and then my ford goes out and does landscape work and hardscaping with a two man crew or on other days they go srpaying and i do estimates when i can get the day off the crew work but i try and get on each crew at least twice a week my tip to guys like me is to expand as it goes don't try to do everything your first year learn to say no to bad jobs i learned that the hard way and just keep at it my first year i was up almost everynight working on business plans and advertising


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice looking truck Complete. My dad is in the process now of looking for a new Dodge. Post pictures when you get the plow hooked up.



Completesnow;1044959 said:


> ..... not to change the subject...


Which subject are you referring too? 



EGLC;1044981 said:


> not bad, but I know you didnt sign for it.


You know he is 18 and wouldn't get a loan without a cosigner. But regardless, who cares?!?!



EGLC;1045212 said:


> $20K is A LOT of $ to tie up when you're 18.


Heres what he wrote:
"All my lawns are about $55 in one of my areas which has about 40 lawns i can do in one day with a three man crew my other areas go for about $40 and i have a about 30 commerical properties and then my ford goes out and does landscape work and hardscaping with a two man crew or on other days they go srpaying and i do estimates when i can get the day off the crew work but i try and get on each crew at least twice a week my tip to guys like me is to expand as it goes don't try to do everything your first year learn to say no to bad jobs i learned that the hard way and just keep at it my first year i was up almost everynight working on business plans and advertising".........

Sounds like he is in a different situation, then you were at 18 EGLC.



EGLC;1045212 said:


> All I know is fall 2008 I was 18 and tried to put 10k down on a 36k truck WITH a cosigner and they said no way. And I opted for the 4yr payments over 5yr


It sounds to me that your cosigner had a problem on there end.



Triple L;1044751 said:


> Once you've owned a diesel gas engines are simply stupid


 LOL. I like that.


----------

